# How to correctly synth a guitar



## Commiecomrade (May 5, 2011)

I'm well aware of the stigma surrounding using synth guitars. Let's move beyond that.

Right now I have Guitar Rig 4. I can do pretty decent sounding guitars, but they're always just open palmed sounds. I'd like to do different effects like wah-wah (though that's in Guitar Rig so I'll just find that out on my own) and better simulations like strumming/chugging for tremolo picking and deeper, heavier stuff. Is there anything I could use along with Guitar Rig 4 to simulate these things?


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

You could always find someone to play for you. I'd be sporadically available but my sound isn't the best.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> You could always find someone to play for you. I'd be sporadically available but my sound isn't the best.


 
I've pondered the idea, but then they'd have to do this;
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5686644
Don't laugh at it. It's not done.

So either I have to get someone good enough to already be in a band or some sort of one-man shredder god, or just synth the guitars.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I've pondered the idea, but then they'd have to do this;
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5686644


 
If you can tab it out I can certainly try; should be able to get 90% of it in a few days
if anything's physically impossible I can certainly adapt it to something


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (May 6, 2011)

Can you like change some properties in the program?
If not, then try FL Studio, I know that all of the instruments in it are fully customizable.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2011)

Wah-wah usually works. Phaser and flange... not so much as far as I've seen.

I didn't have good time pitch shifting guitar samples, and so I believe that using synths for guitars wouldn't work as well.
Although, you have a guitar rig, so I guess you won't have a lot of problems. You should probably not try any stretching effect, but you can play around with phaser and flange.
You can as well try to mess the modulation frequency with a vibrato effect, for interesting results.

Is it possible to make pitch slides with the rig's samples?


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> If you can tab it out I can certainly try


 
By the way, you don't have to put too much depth into the tabs like figuring out what arrangement would work best for playing. Just as long as the notes are there.


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

You could post the midi for the guitar track and I'll tab it then try playing it :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 6, 2011)

I'm really flattered by the both of you, Aden and Tissemand, but I think it's best that I just do this myself for reasons I don't feel comfortable to divulge. I hope you understand. (by the way, if you still want the tab/midi, I can give it to you!)

I'm using Guitar Rig 4 with FL Studio as a plugin. I'm fine with all the different effects, like phasers and stuff. I think the only major thing I want to do is to have palm muted strumming. How would I simulate such a thing? Is there some sort of plugin I could use?


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm really flattered by the both of you, Aden and Tissemand, but I think it's best that I just do this myself for reasons I don't feel comfortable to divulge. I hope you understand. (by the way, if you still want the tab/midi, I can give it to you!)


 
Hell, it sounds fun enough to play, I'd like a go if you have a tab c:

\I wouldn't expect any compensation or be a bitch about IP rights if that's your concern


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> Hell, it sounds fun enough to play, I'd like a go if you have a tab c:


 Same! Some of the parts sound nearly impossible for me to play, but I definitely wanna try x3


----------



## anero (May 6, 2011)

Look up the plugin called greasetube, it can distort and effect any sort of output masterfully.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> Hell, it sounds fun enough to play, I'd like a go if you have a tab c:
> 
> \I wouldn't expect any compensation or be a bitch about IP rights if that's your concern


 
Nah, I just don't feel comfortable with that option.

I'll post all the tabs to make it up to you.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Nah, I just don't feel comfortable with that option.


 
Whatever floats your boat. Offer's on the table if you ever want to take it up.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Offer's on the table if you ever want to take it up.


 
I may want to consider it. I'm just not sure now.

I'm uploading the tabs and such anyway:

Tab: http://www.mediafire.com/?tmnqc6523ce19qn

Slowed down, quantized song for reference: http://www.mediafire.com/?p05ko0of5b598x5
Sorry about the crackling; the reverb is slowed, too, so it just pools up a massive sound. It still plays fine though. Mostly (some weird shrieks from the lead guitar).

Also, Anero, apparently greasetube was pulled from any downloading site. So I'm still at a loss for palm muting/strumming simulation.


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

Yah could had just uploaded the guitar track midi and it would had been a lot easier


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

Excelleennnttt


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 6, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Yah could had just uploaded the guitar track midi and it would had been a lot easier


 I tried but I couldn't get it to work, so I just said "FUCK IT" and did it the regular way.

I hope you mean it would have been a lot easier for me, not you.


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I tried but I couldn't get it to work, so I just said "FUCK IT" and did it the regular way.
> 
> I hope you mean it would have been a lot easier for me, not you.


 Both, I'd suppose.  It takes like a second to transpose it, and I can adjust the tempo and add note lengths (bah, forgot what they're called) in to the tab... x3


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 6, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Both, I'd suppose.  It takes like a second to transpose it, and I can adjust the tempo and add note lengths (bah, forgot what they're called) in to the tab... x3


 
Hmm... if you have FL Studio, I can give you the project file.


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hmm... if you have FL Studio, I can give you the project file.


 Uhh, sure?


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 7, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?mgtx1mu92wp9l2z

Sound will probably be all wrong if you don't have Guitar Rig 4. 

I still need to figure out how to get those strum effects.


----------



## Tissemand (May 7, 2011)

Damn, gp5 and 6 really sucked at making the tab xD

Midi's is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ynhyhvpxjx6jzlz
GP5 tab is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?bwv1b53zat53o5u


----------

